# Concours event Gaydon!



## M T Pickering (Aug 11, 2004)

Before entering the Concours event at Gaydon can somebody advise me further?. With rules/information etc. i.e What constitutes as standard etc? is interior/under bonnet judged?

Daft questions I know if you have entered before!!! 8)

TIA


----------



## omen666 (Oct 10, 2004)

We are on it :wink:

Watch this space.....


----------



## ronin (Sep 6, 2003)

The only advice i can give is prep the car well, very well - know the judge personally and his standards are high :wink:


----------



## M T Pickering (Aug 11, 2004)

Does that mean the best I can do is second Gav!!! :wink:


----------



## ronin (Sep 6, 2003)

M T Pickering said:


> Does that mean the best I can do is second Gav!!! :wink:


----------



## mrdemon (Apr 20, 2005)

does the age of the car come into it ?


----------



## ronin (Sep 6, 2003)

mrdemon said:


> does the age of the car come into it ?


Not at all - each car would be judged in its own right, eg a brand new car is going to have no engine bay dirt, stone chips etc... - but a 4 year old car that has a few chips but a clean bay,under arches, inside of alloy will achieve good marks as it has been looked ater.


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

ronin said:


> mrdemon said:
> 
> 
> > does the age of the car come into it ?
> ...


Age and mileage come into it for exactly the reasons above. Would be unfair to pit a 150,000 mile T reg car against a 500 mile 05 reg. Don't know how it works exactly, but if the two cars were identical in rtegard to condition, then the older one would take it by virtue that it's harder to keep it looking that good for that long.

Also, your friendly judge isn't going to be there this year Gav. you;ll have to slip a tenner to someone else.


----------



## CH_Peter (May 16, 2002)

No conkers event this year, then?


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Kell said:


> ronin said:
> 
> 
> > mrdemon said:
> ...


Erm - I think he knows that already Kell :roll: :wink:


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

No one tells me anything. :roll:


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

Are the suspension arms, springs etc checked for cleanliness and also, is the spare wheel and spare wheel holder going to be checked. The reason I ask is that after spending ages (and I wasn't the only sad git who did this :wink: ) cleaning the spare wheel etc, I was told that that wasn't needed as 150's don't have a spare wheel so it would be unfair on them to give them 0 points  - thanks! So that area was not awarded any points at all.

And another thing 

Roofs. These are judged and points given accordingly. How on earth can any roadster compete with a coupÃ© given the fact that any roadster over a couple of years old will have the now famous boomerang mark in the middle plus the normal marks Audi TT roadsters get on their crap fabric roof, all this against a gleaming painted roof of a coupÃ© - no contest and nil points 

All this said with a bit of tongue in cheek but I think it does have to be considered.

Graham


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

Love_iTT said:


> And another thing
> 
> Roofs. These are judged and points given accordingly. How on earth can any roadster compete with a coupÃ© given the fact that any roadster over a couple of years old will have the now famous boomerang mark in the middle plus the normal marks Audi TT roadsters get on their crap fabric roof, all this against a gleaming painted roof of a coupÃ© - no contest and nil points
> 
> ...


Buy a hard top :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :wink:

What about points for the rear spoiler :? ,,,, 0 points for me :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :wink:


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

No spoiler puts you in the modified car class :wink:


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

nutts said:


> No spoiler puts you in the modified car class :wink:


It should be unmodified , as all the others are modified ,,, so i win :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: as the only unmodified one :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :wink:


----------



## ronin (Sep 6, 2003)

The spare wheel will be judged if it is originally supplied, but will be judged in with road wheels. Softops will be judged on condition as in if they are hair/fluff free and not covered in birdpoo etc...
Suspension springs will be judged along with exhausts and mud flaps.
To summarise - clean everything !!!


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

ronin said:


> The spare wheel will be judged if it is originally supplied, but will be judged in with road wheels. Softops will be judged on condition as in if they are hair/fluff free and not covered in birdpoo etc...
> Suspension springs will be judged along with exhausts and mud flaps.
> To summarise - clean everything !!!


Sorted - cheers Gav :wink:

Graham


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

what about under side of the bonnet i lost points last year as mine is one of the few that came from the fectory with the under side not lackered but this is the factory finish for that year of car :?


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

YELLOW_TT said:


> what about under side of the bonnet i lost points last year as mine is one of the few that came from the fectory with the under side not lackered but this is the factory finish for that year of car :?


You shouldn't have lost points for that, that's how they were produced as you know. As long as it was clean then there is nothing more you could have done. There were some strange marks given out at the konkers last year at Brooklands :?

Graham


----------



## JayGemson (Jun 8, 2004)

Clean spare wheel 

Wish I'd known the rules beforehand, would've been very handy!


----------



## ronin (Sep 6, 2003)

Really was hard to seperate them, in fairness no ones marks where miles apart from anyone elses, so it came down to being bitchy, in a polite way.


----------



## moley (May 14, 2002)

I think you need to have a smooth bum to win this one :roll: :wink: 

Moley


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

I was amazed that there was only five entrants for the Konkers this year, looking around at all the TT's in the car park there looked some worthy winners sitting there, however the results for who did take part were I thought spot on, except that I thought YellowTT would get 1st, Davidg 2nd and the red TTR would get 3rd so I wasn't that far out.

My old girl - the TTR not the wife  - has now been officially retired from the Konkers as like me, she's knocking on a bit and it gets harder each each year to compete against the other superb TT's. It's been great fun doing the four Konkers and I would say that if you haven't entered before then give it a go, it doesn't matter if you don't win because you will be driving your TT around the following week the cleanest its been all year 

Thanks to Gav and Dave plus the young lady in the red trousers - sorry, didnt get your name - for taking time out on this great day to do the judging.

Graham


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

I thought about giving it a go but beings my car is just out of the wrapper it would have gone against me, as the car in the event were a couple of years old but were gleaming, I think i got sunburnt from looking at the wheels on the Yellow TT


----------



## ronin (Sep 6, 2003)

Tough between Andy and Dave, but given Daves car is 6 years old and totally original the age went for him. An older car gains valuable marks at the end score if in the condition of Daves. The red tt whilst clean was young and had covered just 4000 miles. This has bearing on judging.


----------



## CH_Peter (May 16, 2002)

Have we got some snaps of the winners?


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box (Nov 9, 2002)

Love_iTT said:


> I was amazed that there was only five entrants for the Konkers this year, looking around at all the TT's in the car park there looked some worthy winners sitting there, however the results for who did take part were I thought spot on, except that I thought YellowTT would get 1st, Davidg 2nd and the red TTR would get 3rd so I wasn't that far out.
> 
> My old girl - the TTR not the wife  - has now been officially retired from the Konkers as like me, she's knocking on a bit and it gets harder each each year to compete against the other superb TT's. It's been great fun doing the four Konkers and I would say that if you haven't entered before then give it a go, it doesn't matter if you don't win because you will be driving your TT around the following week the cleanest its been all year
> 
> ...


Sorry to hear your car will be retiring Graham - perhaps you'll reconsider and make a showing next year; wouldn't be the same without yours in the line up.

Happy to hear that the marking has met with approval, I'm certainly a novice at this concours judging...the real expert among the 3 of us was Emma, the young lady in red troo's - who IIRC, is seriously into concours comps with minis!
I for one learnt a lot listening to Emma's advice 

Dave


----------

